# Pet Toy?



## Mandi (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey everyone
I am engaged in a project that requires me to design a toy for a pet pigeon. I'm posting this to ask for your ideas. I've been doing some research on pigeons, but I haven't been able to find any toys for the birds. 
For those of you who have pet pigeons or know anything of the matter, what are some things that keep your pets entertained? Do you have any toys for them? Please let me know!
Thank you!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mandi!

Welcome to Pigeons.com

A lot of our members have stuffed toys for their pet pigeons.

Here is a thread recently posted on that very topic with a website with all kinds of stuffed toys.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12140


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

My male pigeons like round things, which they appear to find sexy.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Mandi,

Here is a link to a previous thread that also contains links to previous threads that discuss different toys and such that members have provided for their pigeons amusement. Just click on the link to view it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10020

Good luck with your project.

Linda


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I did get the rock pigeon for Tooter and he is *very* much interested in the feral stuffed creature, very much interested in pecking and ripping the stuffing out of it , so I decided to put it up as a nick nack instead. He is just too attached to his white seal stuffed animal.I think he sees the toy pigeon as a threat to his "companion"? If I put the stuffed pigeon outside his cage, he paces back and forth and fusses at it and puffs up his feathers.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Vdog, that is so cute.
I had a pet pigeon with PMV and he had several toys. A stuffed parrot was his mate, he build a nest around her. A stuffed turtle was his enemy, he loved to kill her daily. And a tiny stuffed teddy bear was his toy, he kept throwing it around. My Sir. B. was quite a busy boy.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Reti,
Maybe I will get him a different type of a stuffie so he can have fun ripping it to shreads, but I just can't get myself to let him ruin my new stuffie pijie .


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

vdog505 said:


> Hi Reti,
> Maybe I will get him a different type of a stuffie so he can have fun ripping it to shreads, but I just can't get myself to let him ruin my new stuffie pijie .



Good idea. Give him something you don't care about.
I had given Sir B. a whole bunch of toys but he picked those three to play with, the rest were ignored. So, you can try different toys for Tooter.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Victor,

You have helped me decide, when I buy the toy rock dove for my Skye, I better buy one for myself, so Skye and I don't have any issues!

Do they offer discounts on when buying 12 or more?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Stuffed Plush Cuddly Pigeons And Birds...*

I was thinking the same thing. I have just the spot on top of my office desktop that a blue and white rock pijie would go well . 

http://www.onlinenaturemall.com/Gifts/


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The dove and pigeon are both $6.99 each and I believe the shipping and handling cost was near $5.00 for one. I know that some companies will give you a reduction either on shipping or a discount based on quantity. If my math is right, 12 doves would be $83.88. I am sure they would reduce the shipping.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I just recalled going into a fabric store within the last two months (actually that is where we bought a supply of wooden eggs) and they had a display of the musical stuffed birds. I'll check them out tomorrow and let you know the price. I can't even think of the store's name - don't go in there often. maggie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I just recalled going into a fabric store within the last two months (actually that is where we bought a supply of wooden eggs) and they had a display of the musical stuffed birds. I'll check them out tomorrow and let you know the price. I can't even think of the store's name - don't go in there often. maggie


I forgot to mention that the stuffies that are availble thru the internet from my earlier link *are* musical! The pigeon stuffy cooos.


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

> Do they offer discounts on when buying 12 or more?


lol...........


----------



## Mandi (Oct 6, 2005)

*Great Ideas*

Thanks everyone for your ideas! This stuff is really helping me out with my project!! If you have any other ideas, please don't hesitate! This stuff is great! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a good story in which a pigeon enjoys a toy. It's one of the few examples that I know of:

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Pidgey - that is a dandy story. That man sounds just like all of us - sappy over pigeons. Would love to know that Bernie is still alive. Thanks, maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Pidgey - that is a dandy story. That man sounds just like all of us - sappy over pigeons. Would love to know that Bernie is still alive. Thanks, maggie


Hi Maggie,

Yes, Bernie is still alive and well and living with his devoted parents, Ray and Judy.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know Terry, after I read the story I thought I remembered seeing it before, but still can't remember where. I have been going through the archival and went back to 2002 (as a matter of fact found Brad's first post) and saw many postings by RaynJudy and actually wondered if they were Bernie's "parents". They seem like really good people. I know you hated it when they no longer participated in the forum.

Thanks for letting me know Bernie is still ok.

maggie


----------

